# Drywall Problem



## charlie C (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a problem with the newer plastic corner beading. I have a 45 degree corner beading made of plastic which has seperated from the wall along with other seperation of paper. My question is how to handle this repair? Should it be removed completly or just to the area of seperation and then be replaced with meash fiberglass tape?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It can sometimes be re-applied. 

Examples: Adhesive spray, use blue masking tape to hold it in place until the adhesive sets. Then re-coat as needed..


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

i'd take it out, screw on the metal corner piece, then skim durabond over it, then two coats of joint compound, then repaint.


----------



## charlie C (Jun 18, 2008)

The problem with me trying to use a metal beading, is there is no backing support on the back of the drywall at the 45 degree corner. can the metal beading be put in place with liquid nail? Or maybe just using a meash tape on the 45 degree corner? Thanks to all for your help, I like this idea of bouncing ideas around and getting many different idea. THANKS


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

hm, i may not be an expert on drywall, but without a backing for the corner, the corner bead seams a bit redundant. 

to do this right, you really need to strip the drywall entirely off of that corner, put in some nailer blocks as needed, then screw on new drywall.

you're getting into a mess here, with a lot more spackling, sanding, painting, etc... but then you'll have a strong corner.

i realized after the insulation was blown in, that i had neglected nailers in the corners, so i went back, took some foam out, and screwed in 2X2 strips where needed. then all seams are fiberglass taped and triple skimmed. larger cracks were durabonded.

you might get away with just fiberglass tape in this corner spot, if it's small. but i would definitely use durabond right over the tape, and go wide with it, maybe an 8-12" blade. get it very clean and flush, because it's basically not sandable when it cures.

good luck man.


----------



## charlie C (Jun 18, 2008)

This is a 10 inch section on an eight foot wall, so I am thinking cut out the plastic and use the mesh tape and apply the mud, sand and repaint. Then get the heck out of Dodge. Thanks


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If it wuz me, I would just glue that corner back on with some white wood glue.

Just dip a pipe cleaner into white wood glue and work it around under the plastic corner bead to spread glue on both surfaces to be bonded.

Then just lean something (like a step ladder) against that corner to hold the corner bead in contact with the drywall while the glue sets up.

Then fix the drywall joint compound up as necessary, sand smooth, prime and paint.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The corner bead is failing because it is not properly attached. If you don't have wood backing behind the joint, you've got a weak joint. Corner bead is a finish only, and can't "bond" the corner. Personally, I think gluing it is a band aid fix (at best) for a bigger problem. The corner needs to be assembled properly or it will be a constant maintenance issue.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I agree you need the backing. if you have kids banging the corner with there toys you will back again with another repair.


----------

